
Apple strips clips of devs booing $999 monitor stand using copyright claims - Y_Y
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/05/apple_stand_copyright_lockdown/
======
gvggf
Isn’t it fair use?

A small fragment of a copyrighted video as part of a larger work made to
satirize is completely legal!

Aren’t there penalties for fake DCMA requests?

~~~
dagw
_Isn’t it fair use?_

Nothing is automatically fair use. At the end of the day only a judge can
decide if something is fair use or not.

~~~
sbarre
YouTube is also a private platform, they can take down your video for any
reason at all.

~~~
criley2
While it's true, it's also missing enough detail to be wrong. There are laws
governing content use on websites and Youtube is obeying the safe harbor
provision with hasty response to take down requests. So the reason they take
your video down here is "compliance with the law".

------
jsnell
The article seems to be 10 days old, and the video they were using as example
is not blocked.

~~~
opencl
The uploader filed a counter-notice and Youtube put the video back. The fact
that some of the videos got reinstated doesn't change that Apple filed the
DMCA takedowns in the first place.

------
FabHK
This is total nonsense, non-news.

Apple hosts itself a recording of the keynote, and that contains the developer
reaction unedited. (This I have verified after they finally posted the keynote
on their website; it is conceivable that they've edited it afterwards again,
but we'd need evidence for that.)

Apple also takes down videos and excerpts of the keynote on Youtube.

There is no hiding of the developer reaction going on.

(Unless someone can provide evidence that it is only those particular excerpts
of the keynote that are being taken down on YouTube.)

------
czr
For anyone who want it: Apple includes the full WWDC keynote, unedited, on
their YouTube channel, including the moment in question (at
[https://youtu.be/psL_5RIBqnY?t=6118](https://youtu.be/psL_5RIBqnY?t=6118))

~~~
ulucs
The moment in question is edited in Apple's video though

~~~
jmull
That doesn’t appear to be true to me.

I watched the portion of the keynote from Apple’s feed and a couple other
videos and they seem substantially the same. The sound’s actually better on
the Apple video so I can hear the rumble (not really “boos”) more clearly.

Can you explain what you mean?

------
appleflaxen
Can we call it the Streistand?

